# Boas > Anacondas >  building a viv please help

## rakshaNSR

Hi Everyone.
Am a first time sanke owner and I thrown my self in the deepend with a yellow anaconda, the babys are from my friends clutch/litter that hatched/birthed 6months ago.

I have meet the perents bob and teo and am awere off the dangers and size they grow to.

I have decied to build a viv for them that's going to be 1200(l)x610(w)X467mm. (3'3"X2'X18")
 I have been reading around and seeing bob and teo's viv I know they like to sit in watter/shallow streams.
Now I decied to make one 3rd of the tank watter,
Is ther any recomendation on how deep to make the watter section? Or alternatigvly can I make a part of the trank sunk under so for example the mements above are for the box. Of the tank and if I build it in to a cabenent I could get a 6' watter pool. If that makes sense. 

Cheers rak

----------


## bwt501

Put a drain in the pool. Otherwise you'll never be able to clean it.

----------

